
Ludicrous Patent of the Week: Rectangles on a Computer Screen - protomyth
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/30/us_grants_patent_for_shapes_on_a_screen/
======
josho
This is a design patent so it is more limited than a business method patent
that software usually falls under.

